# Uncle Bud’s Topical Pain Relief Body Lotion



## Dawn (Nov 12, 2020)

*Uncle Bud’s Topical Pain Relief Body Lotion*

To help relieve pains and aches, try the Uncle Bud’s Topical Pain Relief Body Lotion to help loosen muscles and feel overall body relief. Infused with high quality, natural hemp ingredients, this lotion is guaranteed to give you the fast acting relief that your body wants and need!​                                                                                                           UncleBudsHemp.com, $13.99


​


----------



## JessicaCampbell74UWZ (May 16, 2021)

Is that medicine really working?


----------



## EdinStops (May 16, 2021)

I know oils are very good for outer pain relief, especially if they contain cannabis or hemp seeds, like this one, but I don't consider them to be long-term solutions.


----------

